# Is my cockapoo a cockapoo? Haha



## olliesmomma (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi everyone! I brought home my Oliver about a month and a half ago and he's so special. He's so smart, playful and sweet. However I have some suspicions about his breed...

The breeder told me Oliver's mom was a 20 lb cocker spaniel and a 5 lb toy poodle. The mother was beige and dad white. Ollie, as you can see, is brown & white parti with lots og big and little spots. The breeder told me he'd be about 15 lbs fully grown based on his parent's weight and past litters.

Oliver is 14 weeks and already 14.5 lbs... does this seem right? This is my first puppy so i'm not quite sure what to expect and I want to trust the breeder, but he is growing much quicker than I anticipated. I had planned on having a pup small enough to take everywhere with me as he's my ESA and I also live in a small apartment. He also looks a lot more cocker than poo, haha. And also looks quite a bit like a springer spaniel.

Does anyone have any insight? I love Ollie and couldn't imagine life without him, but also want to be prepared if he's going to be twice as big as I expected. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

He is lovely - does look very springer spaniel with his colouring but his face is much more american cocker. 

He is going to be bigger than estimated so time to adjust expectations


----------

